# Can rabbits get salmonella from turtles?



## cheezling (Mar 17, 2013)

This might seem like a silly question, but being a paranoid mom of a my first-ever bunny, I need to ask it.
I have two red-eared slider turtles and I know that many reptiles carry salmonella. Personally, I've never gotten any bug from them but I am not sure if it's because they don't carry it (I don't really have the money to carry out the expensive tests to find out), or if it's because I'm always quite careful about washing my hands after handling them.
Ever since I got my baby Schnuffel, I've been extra paranoid though so I just stopped interacting with the turtles altogether (not that they really craved my attention in the first place). I get my husband to feed them and clean their filter, etc.
I'm just wondering if it's possible for rabbits to get salmonella from reptiles the same way that it is for humans. I tried looking for something related to this but I can't find anything. :?


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 17, 2013)

I have no idea. I remember someone posting a picture of their rabbits together with a turtle or 2, but that doesn't prove that it's safe for them to be together. I think you are right to be cautious.


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 17, 2013)

I wouldn't think so, but I don't know for sure. I think the best thing to do is ask a vet about it. If anyone knows, a vet should!


----------



## cheezling (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you for the replies!
Yes, I have seen similar photos and also videos of turtles and other animals like cats and dogs. I'm definitely being very careful and they are in different rooms as well.
I was just wondering if there are any turtle/reptile and rabbit owners on here who would know. Will ask my vet next time.


----------



## degrassi (Mar 19, 2013)

The chances of getting salmonella from turtles is really exaggerated and the actual chance is pretty small and its usually in children(they aren't as careful about washing hands, not touching their mouths, kissing the turtle, lol etc) and when turtles are kept in dirty conditions. I would say there is 0% chance your bunny would every get it from a turtle. The bunny would have to pretty much lick it and the turtle would have to have it, even then the chances of actually transmission would be small. Or you'd have to have wet hands and wipe them on the bunny, and even then its a slim chance. 

So don't worry about feeding or cleaning the turtle. Just wash your hands afterwards. More for your safety then the bunny's. 

I also have a turtle and its never been a problem. I always make sure to really wash my hands as I dont' want to get sick myself. The same can happen with fish tanks and any animal that goes to the bathroom in water(other reptiles, amphibians). People can get sick if they get aquarium water in your mouth or dont' wash their hands. Transmission from aquariums is actually more because people use their mouths to start the siphon on their water changer. I know a couple people that have got sick after getting a mouthful of tank water this way.


----------



## cheezling (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you for the reply!
As I said, I never got sick myself, and also, it usually isn't very serious for adults with strong immunity. I was just really worried about my bunny but thank you for putting my mind at ease.


----------

